# Reputable Stores/ Websites Carrying Fendi



## Addy

Please PM me (Addy) with updates. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

*UK
*

Bicester Village Outlet Shopping (coming soon, need contact info)



*Italy
*

Luisaviaroma (Florence, +39.055.90.64.116, +39.055.21.78.26)


----------



## Addy

*USA
*


Orlando Premium Outlets - Orlando, Florida (407-239-4444)
Woodbury Common Outlets - Central Valley, NY (845-928-5455)
Prime Outlets - San Marcos, Texas (512-392-6404)
Neiman Marcus
Barneys
Saks


----------



## Addy

*Online Retailers
*

luisaviaroma.com
net-a-porter.com
nordstrom.com
mytheresa.com





* Online **Resellers/ Consignment Stores* (please ensure that any item you are considering is checked via the Authenticate This Fendi thread)


fashionphile.com
let-trade.com
malleries.com
annsfabulousfinds.com
annsfabulouscloseouts.com
authentic-luxury.com
yoogiscloset.com
luxury-shops.com
parisstation.com
farfetch.com


----------

